# Looking to buy EET SE Binder....



## PowerStroke79_PE (May 18, 2019)

I'm looking to buy the EET SE Binder, Vertical or Lateral or Both. I have the Depth Structural for PE exam from EET, but I'm considering when to take the SE. 

Thanks,


----------



## User1 (May 19, 2019)

FYI, they don't sell the binders separate from the class and duplication is not allowed per the terms of the agreement with EET. It's a bummer, I know, but it's worth the investment once you decide when you're taking!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (May 19, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> FYI, they don't sell the binders separate from the class and duplication is not allowed per the terms of the agreement with EET. It's a bummer, I know, but it's worth the investment once you decide when you're taking!


oh, yeah. of course, I don't mean to buy a duplicate. I think successful SE exam takers may want to part ways with their original  binder from EET. I don't mean to infer for someone to sell me a copy. I don't doubt the binder is worth the money, but I can't take the class right now as I just passed the PE exam and really need to get life in order before I commit to the lesson again. I thought I would post just in case. Thanks for the reply! I wish EET would sell the Binder alone. That would be great!


----------



## User1 (May 19, 2019)

It really would! But there is excellent value in the lectures and office hours too! Best of luck on your se journey and congrats on the recent PE pass!


----------



## PE - Jack of All Trades (May 22, 2019)

Not many are willing to let those binders go. Structural Engineers are serious hoarders.


----------



## Titleistguy (May 22, 2019)

PE - Jack of All Trades said:


> Not many are willing to let those binders go. Structural Engineers are serious hoarders.


You have no idea....


----------

